# Shark Bite Certified



## OldSchool

Just heard that you will have to be certified in order to buy or install Shark Bite Fittings.


Anybody here SharkBite Certified Already


----------



## Optimus Primer

Nope. And I never hope to be either.


----------



## OldSchool

Supply house got confirmation today that certification is required for purchase and install ........I guess that DIY's are messing things up with those sharkbites......


----------



## Optimus Primer

probably when they push them on and it stops they think its in all the way and its not. Still has a ways to go.


----------



## user2090

This has to be a jest. Why invent something for DIY and then ask for certification? :laughing:

Like some big box stores and selling CSST.


----------



## OldSchool

Indie said:


> This has to be a jest. Why invent something for DIY and then ask for certification? :laughing:
> 
> Like some big box stores and selling CSST.


 
No Indie... you better ask your supplier for certification.... its about time they made it exclusive


----------



## OldSchool

Does anybodyelse intend to get certified in sharkbite if it is exclusive......big biz it you get your certification......I am going to try to get a territory for this product


----------



## Pipe Rat




----------



## Proud Plumber

I can't forsee that certifacation hitting the state of FL any time soon. I do wonder if home depot is a major lawsuit from pulling them from the shelves. All it takes is one major DIY flood, an HO insurance that refuses to pay, and one greasy lawyer.


----------



## Optimus Primer

I wonder if the test questions would be whats the difference in pipe size from 1/2 and 2/4?


----------



## OldSchool

they are looking for certified plumbers with insurance to cover any damage from shark bite installs thats what I got from the letter from supplier... this could be a great thing to get into


----------



## OldSchool

Its all about protection of the oring.... they want the pipe to be reamed and beveled


----------



## evilcyrus

i use em... only for 1 thing only!... i have 2 1/2" and 2 3/4" in my truck they are connected to pex with caps.. if i goto someone's house and i cut a line and if worse case i have to leave to get material i pop them on turn water back on .. when i get back i pop em off and continue working.. thats it.. i've seen companys use these all over the place... seen 2 today fip/shark on top of a hwt.. common are people gettin that lazy ... i have cpl fip/cop adpts 1/2 3/4 solderd in my truck cut at 18" goto tank remove tank and goto truk and boom premade.. another job i seen guy from hwt rental place had taken his torch out , solder paste 3/4 fittings and pipe down stairs.. soldered up some fittins then he shark bited and pex a instant hwt i asked him this looks like **** why did u not solder all this and make it look pretty.. he said he dosn't have time , i said to him u have all your stuff infront of u to do it your soldering and cutting pipe and cleaning fittings what does it take to do 5ft more in pipe cpl more fittings ... u have em all right there ... same **** i dont have time.. well he had a leak and had to come back ......... shark wasn't quite on all the way he was lucky! LAZY LAZY LAZY that is why he is not a plumber and never will be..


----------



## OldSchool

evilcyrus said:


> i use em... only for 1 thing only!... i have 2 1/2" and 2 3/4" in my truck they are connected to pex with caps.. if i goto someone's house and i cut a line and if worse case i have to leave to get material i pop them on turn water back on .. when i get back i pop em off and continue working.. thats it.. i've seen companys use these all over the place... seen 2 today fip/shark on top of a hwt.. common are people gettin that lazy ... i have cpl fip/cop adpts 1/2 3/4 solderd in my truck cut at 18" goto tank remove tank and goto truk and boom premade.. another job i seen guy from hwt rental place had taken his torch out , solder paste 3/4 fittings and pipe down stairs.. soldered up some fittins then he shark bited and pex a instant hwt i asked him this looks like **** why did u not solder all this and make it look pretty.. he said he dosn't have time , i said to him u have all your stuff infront of u to do it your soldering and cutting pipe and cleaning fittings what does it take to do 5ft more in pipe cpl more fittings ... u have em all right there ... same **** i dont have time.. well he had a leak and had to come back ......... shark wasn't quite on all the way he was lucky! LAZY LAZY LAZY that is why he is not a plumber and never will be..


prime example why the guy needs to be certified to use shark bites


----------



## service guy

What is the world coming too?:icon_eek:


----------



## Jacko

I think to buy any plumbing supplies you should be licensed. too many handyman ,DIY, are undercuting plumbers with bull.... like shark bites


----------



## OldSchool

Jacko said:


> I think to buy any plumbing supplies you should be licensed. too many handyman ,DIY, are undercuting plumbers with bull.... like shark bites


Ditto Jacko... I am all for certification on everything......


----------



## OldSchool

:laughing: Dam ..... didn't get any takers.... The whole thing was fabricated......almost had a few fish hooked


----------



## user2090

Man I was just getting ready to take my test. That is not nice, had me all excited that I might generate some revenue. :furious:

I better cancel that big screen t.v. I had on order. :yes:


----------



## OldSchool

Indie said:


> Man I was just getting ready to take my test. That is not nice, had me all excited that I might generate some revenue. :furious:
> 
> I better cancel that big screen t.v. I had on order. :yes:


:laughing: I should have left the thread the way it was until Monday evening once everbody ask their supplier about sharkbite certification..... then it would have really been funny. :jester::jester:


----------



## grandpa

Anyone check Snopes on this certification thing? I have a hard time buying that. I wonder if it is not a code thing, but rather the SUPPLIER trying to beef up their business or buffer their liability???


----------



## liquidplumber

I tried to get certified but I flunked the test. Looks like I might have to pay a real pro to hook me up


----------



## Tommy plumber

OldSchool said:


> Just heard that you will have to be certified in order to buy or install Shark Bite Fittings.
> 
> 
> Anybody here SharkBite Certified Already


I have a master's license, does that qualify one to use sharkbites?


----------



## Tommy plumber

OldSchool said:


> they are looking for certified plumbers with insurance to cover any damage from shark bite installs thats what I got from the letter from supplier... this could be a great thing to get into


 
I think you hit the nail on the head. The douche bag manufacturer is looking to pass the blame for a future failure onto someone else.

If a licensed plumber did the install and a failure occured, then mfg. will say it was plumber's fault. If install was done by DIY'er and it failed, then mfg. will say DIY'er is at fault for not being certified. Either way, mfg. is looking to skate on liability. 

If a failure occured by a "certified" person, them mfg. will claim that their product was not installed correctly.


----------



## Redwood

I am a certified SharkBite Certification Instructor...
Send me $300 by credit card or, pay pal and I'll send you the e-book text book and an on-line test to take for your certification...

Believe that and I'll tell you another one...:laughing:


----------



## rocksteady

Redwood said:


> I am a certified SharkBite Certification Instructor...
> Send me $300 by credit card or, pay pal and I'll send you the e-book text book and an on-line test to take for your certification...
> 
> Believe that and I'll tell you another one...:laughing:


 
I'll take two. Do you also offer the Zip-It supplementary certifications?






Paul


----------



## Redwood

rocksteady said:


> I'll take two. Do you also offer the Zip-It supplementary certifications?
> 
> Paul


Not yet but that one will be coming soon...:laughing:

We have a Draino/Liquid Plumber Applicator Certification course are you interested in that one?:laughing:


----------



## dahlman

OldSchool said:


> :laughing: Dam ..... didn't get any takers.... The whole thing was fabricated......almost had a few fish hooked


:laughing::laughing: You had me nibbling at the bait. I was going back & forth through this thread and even Googled "SharkBite certified"...:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood

OldSchool said:


> :laughing: Dam ..... didn't get any takers.... The whole thing was fabricated......almost had a few fish hooked





dahlman said:


> :laughing::laughing: You had me nibbling at the bait. I was going back & forth through this thread and even Googled "SharkBite certified"...:whistling2:


Sshhhhhh...

Don't worry about it I predict a bite on page 5 of this thread...:whistling2:
Somebody going from first to last will miss these pages and get dumb....:laughing:

If your gonna post a joke like this ya gotta let it ride for a while...:laughing:


----------



## dahlman

I need a smiley for an airhead giggle... <tee-hee> :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Master Mark

*just woke up. I .used a shark bite last night*

I just woke up at 10.30 today
went out to a old freinds house last night at about 11.00
he attempted to install his own lavatory and somehow broke off the copper water line in the wall.... 

could have and *should have* called me around 4 that afternoon but he went out to the store and bought about 90 dollars worth of shark bite fittings first..:laughing::laughing::yes:

also bought a bunch of self soldering copper fittings.
they are the absolute worst junk I have ever seen.:laughing::yes:

after his wife was ready to kill him for almost setting the house
on fire and the shark bites would not work, he finally calls me....:blink:

I get there at about 11, and have to re-do all this crap that he butchered up..... in 1/2 copper in the wall in the laundry room behind the vanity..

 it was actually a pretty mean job by my standards too...

I did have to use a 1/2 shark bite coupling on a copper line comming out of the slab because it was pissing water on me
the whole time....

all said and done at 1.45 I am home again and with a check for 295.... (cheap)

and he even threw in all his extra shark bite fittings, diod not want to take them back to the store....
.... 
he said his wife wont let him touch plumbing again

so take them away......:thumbup:.


epilogue to the story.. even though my clothes were wet in water , covered with flux and drywall, and I got a check for 300 with my name on it, 
 my wife thinks we both went out drinking.


.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Master Mark said:


> epilogue to the story.. even though my clothes were wet in water , covered with flux and drywall, and *I got a check for 300 with my name on it, * * my wife thinks we both went out drinking*.


Well, did ya? :whistling2:


----------



## Txmasterplumber

well I heard of an upcoming Korky Flapper certification :thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber

Txmasterplumber said:


> well I heard of an upcoming Korky Flapper certification :thumbsup:


That's funny, :laughing:. But it raises the question, where do the certifications end? Will there be a 'copper institute certification' in the future? Or how about W/H cert? 

I already have (2) certs for backflow, ( test & repair) and (2) for medical gas, (brazer and installer). Will I need like (10) certifications in the future?  I hope not.


----------



## Protech

Master Mark said:


> I just woke up at 10.30 today
> went out to a old freinds house last night at about 11.00
> he attempted to install his own lavatory and somehow broke off the copper water line in the wall....
> 
> could have and *should have* called me around 4 that afternoon but he went out to the store and bought about 90 dollars worth of shark bite fittings first..:laughing::laughing::yes:
> 
> also bought a bunch of self soldering copper fittings.
> they are the absolute worst junk I have ever seen.:laughing::yes:
> 
> after his wife was ready to kill him for almost setting the house
> on fire and the shark bites would not work, he finally calls me....:blink:
> 
> I get there at about 11, and have to re-do all this crap that he butchered up..... in 1/2 copper in the wall in the laundry room behind the vanity..
> 
> it was actually a pretty mean job by my standards too...
> 
> I did have to use a 1/2 shark bite coupling on a copper line comming out of the slab because it was pissing water on me
> the whole time....
> 
> all said and done at 1.45 I am home again and with a check for 295.... (cheap)
> 
> and he even threw in all his extra shark bite fittings, diod not want to take them back to the store....
> ....
> he said his wife wont let him touch plumbing again
> 
> so take them away......:thumbup:.
> 
> 
> epilogue to the story.. even though my clothes were wet in water , covered with flux and drywall, and I got a check for 300 with my name on it,
> my wife thinks we both went out drinking.
> 
> 
> .



You HAD to use a sharkbite huh? I think what you really meant was that you were too lazy to drain down the system, pull the water meter, and vacuum out the pipes.
I bet you'll be the first guy to call anyone who uses pex a hack too......


----------



## Airgap

This thread title pi$$es me off.......:furious:


----------



## Master Mark

*shark bites are ok with me*



Protech said:


> You HAD to use a sharkbite huh? I think what you really meant was that you were too lazy to drain down the system, pull the water meter, and vacuum out the pipes.
> I bet you'll be the first guy to call anyone who uses pex a hack too......


what did I do to get your feathers all ruffled up here......???


I just used one measley sharkbite coupling to keep me from
fighting with a meter pit at 12.30 in the evening with rain comming down...... I think thats ok.... 

you can work your ass of if you so choose........

*Actuallly , I feel sharkbites are a ......god send..... *

Sharkbites have gotten me out of some mean, mean , mean situations that could have cost me a full day of digging down 5 feet or more into a meter pit 


I think that its just a shame that they are sold to anyone...and their are actually stories of DIY guys who have plumbed a whole house out of them.:laughing::yes:


as far as pex, I use Wirsbo, 
I got me both a battery operated expander and a air type expander too..... 
do you think that makes me a hack??.


----------



## SlickRick

I used 2 SB's AND a piece of Pex to get the water back on to a apt. complex at 10pm Tues night. It will be there until I can get back to it.


----------



## Optimus Primer

^^^^ Hack.:laughing: I used only one 1/2" SB 90. It was a remodel and when the installed the new cabinets the hot line was right up against the divider but in the bank of drawers. There was no way to solder it. I've stuck caps on dead lines in walls before. But thats it


----------



## SlickRick

house plumber said:


> ^^^^ Hack.:laughing: I used only one 1/2" SB 90. It was a remodel and when the installed the new cabinets the hot line was right up against the divider but in the bank of drawers. There was no way to solder it. I've stuck caps on dead lines in walls before. But thats it


Yeah,yeah


----------



## Master Mark

*slick rick......*



slickrick said:


> I used 2 SB's AND a piece of Pex to get the water back on to a apt. complex at 10pm Tues night. It will be there until I can get back to it.


 
yes, right rick...... 

you might get back to it and change it all out in 2015
 if you are not too busy:laughing::laughing:

 I installed about 10 shark bite caps in a crawl space today, ...cut off a bunch of dead lines and just let the water pour out in a bucket and all over me... 

 the time that they saved me trying to drain down this building was probably over a half a day......

when you cant beat them..... join them...:yes::yes:


----------



## OldSchool

Bumping this thread to see how many guys signed up for the new sharkbite certification


----------



## RealCraftsMan

We had a guy fired for using them...my boss would do the same if I did it.


----------



## Epox

As a tip I have used the vac to pull out as water as I can and hurriedly sweat on a mip or something. Or even used a short piece of 1/4" copper and set there sucking on it while I soldier up an adapter. I have even had success taping my vac hose to a hose bib or faucet and it redirects the water long enough. Lol whatever it takes. Can't always be done though.


----------



## Miguel

OldSchool said:


> Bumping this thread to see how many guys signed up for the new sharkbite certification


Sorry if this seems rude, but you're an arsehole! :laughing:

Used a bunch of 3/4" and 1/2" sharkbite caps to temporarily hold off a few discontinued zones on a boiler changeover we're doing. Did that on friday but on thurs previous I capped off some DHW lines and got 'em going again on friday with some sharkbute couplings. Holy crap! With water pouring out and everything,,, ka-chunk! It's all connected AND holding pressure! Don't ever let the HO's get wind of these things. :whistling2:

Ehrm... to my credit I've never left a SB in place for longer than a few days. But they are the cats meow in a pinch!

Not yet Sharkbite certified but got my certifiable card in the mail just last week! :thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool

Miguel said:


> Sorry if this seems rude, but you're an arsehole! :laughing:
> 
> Used a bunch of 3/4" and 1/2" sharkbite caps to temporarily hold off a few discontinued zones on a boiler changeover we're doing. Did that on friday but on thurs previous I capped off some DHW lines and got 'em going again on friday with some sharkbute couplings. Holy crap! With water pouring out and everything,,, ka-chunk! It's all connected AND holding pressure! Don't ever let the HO's get wind of these things. :whistling2:
> 
> Ehrm... to my credit I've never left a SB in place for longer than a few days. But they are the cats meow in a pinch!
> 
> Not yet Sharkbite certified but got my certifiable card in the mail just last week! :thumbup:


I think the cut off is June 2012 

Need to take the training coarse

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## DesertOkie

I got grandfathered in because I took the 40 hr course on this: http://www.rescuetape.com/.

The only real question is do we put our cert # on our vans and business cards?


----------



## OldSchool

DesertOkie said:


> I got grandfathered in because I took the 40 hr course on this: http://www.rescuetape.com/.
> 
> The only real question is do we put our cert # on our vans and business cards?


That resucetape is not code approved here yet..... but can't wait until it is....

Its mandated that you but your sharkbite number on the front hood of your truck..


----------



## Mississippiplum

DesertOkie said:


> I got grandfathered in because I took the 40 hr course on this: http://www.rescuetape.com/.
> 
> The only real question is do we put our cert # on our vans and business cards?


You can even make a fan belt with it!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## damnplumber

*Good One Old School*

You got me I was going to call my salesman to get the scoop!


----------



## Catlin987987

there is nothing wrong with sharkbites, I love them, they do have a time and place. Like I have said before they are no worse then Propress, and those who feel differently are just upset that they spent 3K on the machine. Sharkbites can atleast be removed if something is wrong, when propress leaks you are replacing way more. The only shame is 
THEY DONT MAKE 2" SHARKBITE!


----------



## Tommy plumber

Catlin987987 said:


> there is nothing wrong with sharkbites, I love them, they do have a time and place. Like I have said before they are no worse then Propress, and those who feel differently are just upset that they spent 3K on the machine. Sharkbites can atleast be removed if something is wrong, when propress leaks you are replacing way more. *The only shame is *
> *THEY DONT MAKE 2" SHARKBITE!*


 






You sound so disappointed........:laughing:

The biggest size they manufacture is 1". That tells me it's pretty obvious they make those things for homeowners and do-it-yourselfers.........:yes:


----------



## Catlin987987

Tommy plumber said:


> You sound so disappointed........:laughing:
> 
> The biggest size they manufacture is 1". That tells me it's pretty obvious they make those things for homeowners and do-it-yourselfers.........:yes:


Thats why I wrote them a letter to increase there sizes to 2"


----------



## gilbertjeffrey

I only use these for cpvc repairs...


----------



## Jason Payne

*Sharkbite*

SHARKBITE no thanks. Like what I do and want to keep doing it, soon the landscapers on my jobs will be doing the plumbing.


----------



## Epox

In extremes situations hmmm not saying I havent used them. But for those that use them as a way of life, we appreciate it. :laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM

Catlin987987 said:


> The only shame is
> THEY DONT MAKE 2" SHARKBITE!


----------



## Dmaz

When I was in Melbourne I took a tour of the shark bite factory. I thought it was a pretty cool idea, and I think in terms of service it'd be great for emergency leaks and stuff like that. Proper installation is a must though. That being said, I prefer soldering copper, and in my limited pex experience I like wirsbo.


----------



## Titletownplumbr

Jason Payne said:


> SHARKBITE no thanks. Like what I do and want to keep doing it, *soon the landscapers on my jobs will be doing the plumbing.*


You may not be aware of it but they already are.


----------



## justin

Yeah, sharkbite is for lazy asses.


----------



## east-indy

I use sharkbites to transition Quest to copper / pex... I hate quest pipe. Makes me pucker when I see it. Same with cpvc. Too many one hour jobs turned south over that stuff.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey

I was researching using sharkbite on PB fittings... some argue liability of using a sharkbite on an unlisted type of pipe.


----------



## xyleman

gilbertjeffrey said:


> I was researching using sharkbite on PB fittings... some argue liability of using a sharkbite on an unlisted type of pipe.


they make a transition coupler the release collar is pb grey instead of brown ,insert is also larger.


----------



## Tommy plumber

They also make a barb fitting to transition from PB to PEX.


----------



## ActionDan

Catlin987987 said:


> there is nothing wrong with sharkbites, I love them, they do have a time and place. Like I have said before they are no worse then Propress, and those who feel differently are just upset that they spent 3K on the machine. Sharkbites can atleast be removed if something is wrong, when propress leaks you are replacing way more. The only shame is
> THEY DONT MAKE 2" SHARKBITE!


Au Contraire! Look what's new! I got an email from them a few weeks ago about the new sizes. 

http://www.sharkbite.com/usa/en/about-sharkbite/latest-news




GREENPLUM said:


>


That is not a SharkBite. And no, they are not all the same thing. :no:


----------



## Qball415

ActionDan said:


> Au Contraire! Look what's new! I got an email from them a few weeks ago about the new sizes.
> 
> http://www.sharkbite.com/usa/en/about-sharkbite/latest-news
> 
> That is not a SharkBite. And no, they are not all the same thing. :no:


Just curious why you would want updated e-mail notices of Sharkbite materials?


----------



## ActionDan

Qball415 said:


> Just curious why you would want updated e-mail notices of Sharkbite materials?


I have an email address set up for all types of plumbing emails, regardless if it's a product or service I use. That way I'm better informed about what's on the market. I can do my job better knowing what's out there. Would rather be informed than go into a situation where I don't recognize what I'm seeing.


----------



## switch045

OldSchool said:


> Just heard that you will have to be certified in order to buy or install Shark Bite Fittings.
> 
> 
> Anybody here SharkBite Certified Already


 i dont beleive it seeing you can buy them at any hardware store


----------



## OldSchool

switch045 said:


> i dont beleive it seeing you can buy them at any hardware store


You got till July 1st, 2012. ... The date was moved 

Night class is $ 250.00 for three nights training

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## 89plumbum

OldSchool said:


> You got till July 1st, 2012. ... The date was moved
> 
> Night class is $ 250.00 for three nights training
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop[??/QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, just bring a marker and dumbell right?


----------



## Mikedforsound

Catlin987987 said:


> Thats why I wrote them a letter to increase there sizes to 2"


I just bought a SharkBite 2" ball valve. They have 1 1/4", 1 1/2" and 2", now.


----------



## OldSchool

Mikedforsound said:


> I just bought a SharkBite 2" ball valve. They have 1 1/4", 1 1/2" and 2", now.


Did you get certified ?

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Tommy plumber

OldSchool said:


> Did you get certified ?
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


 






Yeah he's certified; he bought the thing and opened the package.....:laughing:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

OK, I got past the PEX/CPVC thing, switched to plastic when it was obvious I was going to get crushed competing/bidding copper.

But give me a break - "Sharkbite training"???

What next?..."Garden hose attachment certification"?

I use these things for caps, temporary fixes, filling rough drains for inspections, and very occasional tight spots where soldering is a fire hazard inside an old insulated wall...but no one's going to convince me an 1/8" rubber O-ring has any more integrity than a toilet flapper made of the same stuff after 5-10 years.


----------



## pilot light

I just got my certification card from cash acme as a qualified sharkbite installation technician. It is laminated and has the sharkbite logo on it pretty sweet. Its in my wallet with my gas-tite and wardflex card I never have to provide when buying csst. I also learnt at the seminar that is not a good idea to use flux torch or solder during the joining process! Now you guys know this valuable information too!:laughing:


----------



## user2090

Wolverine sells their own version, that has a replaceable o-ring. Wolv-bite. Ordered a few.


----------



## pilot light

Indie said:


> Wolverine sells their own version, that has a replaceable o-ring. Wolv-bite. Ordered a few.


 They also had a fitting that was not removable but similar to a sharkbite made of copper cant remember the name. Anyone remember them and there name?


----------



## user2090

Not that I'm a shark bite fan, but o-rings have been around for a long time. It's not really new technology.


----------



## pilot light

These fitting had o-rings too... Permalinks that was it!


----------



## user2090

pilot light said:


> These fitting had o-rings too... Permalinks that was it!


The softeners I use had those when they first rolled the new ones out. Despite my displeasure they worked, and to my knowledge are still holding. Im talking the copper perms link type.


----------



## pilot light

Indie said:


> The softeners I use had those when they first rolled the new ones out. Despite my displeasure they worked, and to my knowledge are still holding. Im talking the copper perms link type.


 Ya sharkbite like seem to work fine! used one once!


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

Heck, Ford fittings/dresser fittings use a rubber ferule, but you can at least tighten the comp nut in the event the rubber starts to leak.

O-rings have been in use for ages, namely in valves, but the rings are accessible for servicing, seldom used in enclosed walls or ceilings.

I just saw the humor in "sharkbite certification", that's just too funny.

I'm open to the possibility that I'll be eating my words, using O-ring fittings in a decade, but "Sharkbite certification", total supply house humor there.


----------



## patrick88

Dont care about shark-bites. If a cheap home owner wants to use them so be it. I won't do a quick fix unless so i can go back the next day any more. Did it once. they would let me in the door. Said its fixed dont want to spend any more $$ 
I love seeing home owners at HD shoveling them into there carts. I look at the copper n talk out loud saying At least copper has been proven in the field. Good luck being a test case. lol Ahh the look on there wifes faces n the color drain from there faces.


----------



## Tommy plumber

GrumpyPlumber said:


> Heck, Ford fittings/dresser fittings use a rubber ferule, but you can at least tighten the comp nut in the event the rubber starts to leak.
> 
> O-rings have been in use for ages, namely in valves, but the rings are accessible for servicing, seldom used in enclosed walls or ceilings.
> 
> *I just saw the humor in "sharkbite certification", that's just too funny.*
> 
> I'm open to the possibility that I'll be eating my words, using O-ring fittings in a decade, but "Sharkbite certification", total supply house humor there.


 






It's sort of a running joke around here. Old School's logo (under his name) says 'sharkbite certified'. It is pure sarcasm when we speak of being sharkbite certified. Hence my response post to him, "Yeah purchase the product and open the package and poof! instant certification"........:laughing:


----------



## pilot light

patrick88 said:


> Dont care about shark-bites. If a cheap home owner wants to use them so be it. I won't do a quick fix unless so i can go back the next day any more. Did it once. they would let me in the door. Said its fixed dont want to spend any more $$
> I love seeing home owners at HD shoveling them into there carts. I look at the copper n talk out loud saying At least copper has been proven in the field. Good luck being a test case. lol Ahh the look on there wifes faces n the color drain from there faces.


 clean flux heat and solder words I live buy!:thumbup:


----------



## Joeypipes 23

Can someone explain how sharkbites work I've never used them


----------



## pilot light

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Can someone explain how sharkbites work I've never used them


 Lol the certification program will make everything more clear! They also told me a cresent wrench could not be used to remove fittings since it will void the warranty. Only the orange c clip remover is certified talons are not certified either! I told them I always lose the c clip they gave me one with a key chain ring! :laughing:


----------



## 89plumbum

pilot light said:


> Lol the certification program will make everything more clear! They also told me a cresent wrench could not be used to remove fittings since it will void the warranty. Only the orange c clip remover is certified talons are not certified either! I told them I always lose the c clip they gave me one with a key chain ring! :laughing:


Whoa, whoa.
Slow down down there Einstein! TMI. Can't handle it all. Lol!


----------



## user2090

patrick88 said:


> Dont care about shark-bites. If a cheap home owner wants to use them so be it. I won't do a quick fix unless so i can go back the next day any more. Did it once. they would let me in the door. Said its fixed dont want to spend any more $$
> I love seeing home owners at HD shoveling them into there carts. I look at the copper n talk out loud saying At least copper has been proven in the field. Good luck being a test case. lol Ahh the look on there wifes faces n the color drain from there faces.



It is undeniable that they work. If properly installed who knows how long they will last. The problem is, like any other plumbing fitting, or pipe, if its not properly installed it will fail prematurely. 

Can't tell you how many times I see shark-bites in a house. 

I'm not saying we should use them in place of fittings that we can properly install, but I am saying those things are here to say, and people will use them.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Can someone explain how sharkbites work I've never used them


 






A sharkbite has an O-ring with stainless steel fingers inside that grip onto a pipe. They are the preferred choice of the handyman and hack. Sometimes I'll use one in a pinch for a temporary repair.


----------



## 89plumbum

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Can someone explain how sharkbites work I've never used them


Someone here made the comparison to a pair of Chinese finger cuffs.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

So there's no "cleaning of the fitting" necessary I assume


----------



## user2090

I'd bet that more than a few plumbers on here use them, and not just temporary, maybe limited basis, but would never admit it.


----------



## U666A

Indie said:


> I'd bet that more than a few plumbers on here use them, and not just temporary, maybe limited basis, but would never admit it.


Déja-poo

I swear it feels like the same sh1t has drivelled out of your keyboard a handful of times before.

Questioning the practices of other plumbers because of your own unscrupulous ways?

Install them all you want, I don't care. I've installed material on dozens of occasions that I felt was sub-par, but it's what was spec'd. But I won't justify it to myself by posting "you guys are a bunch of hypocrites, I'll bet you use (insert random product that Indie has a personal vendetta against -this week-, here.) all the time!


----------



## 89plumbum

Guilty! ^^^

You know, in the 7/9 years they have been around. I've personally only seen one fail. It was a repair on a 1/2 cpr pipe behind a wh with the temp set at 140 deg. It didn't blow apart, just started leaking.


----------



## user2090

U666A said:


> Déja-poo
> 
> I swear it feels like the same sh1t has drivelled out of your keyboard a handful of times before.
> 
> Questioning the practices of other plumbers because of your own unscrupulous ways?
> 
> Install them all you want, I don't care. I've installed material on dozens of occasions that I felt was sub-par, but it's what was spec'd. But I won't justify it to myself by posting "you guys are a bunch of hypocrites, I'll bet you use (insert random product that Indie has a personal vendetta against -this week-, here.) all the time!


Harsh words from the likes of you. Have a bad week? 

It's a free forum, I'm allowed to voice my opinion.


----------



## U666A

Go figure, I was in the local Home dé Pot this very afternoon and they were running the cert course. It was being given by some guy who runs a one man shop somewhere down in Indiana. I think his name was Mike...

:laughing:


----------



## user2090

U666A said:


> Go figure, I was in the local Home dé Pot this very afternoon and they were running the cert course. It was being given by some guy who runs a one man shop somewhere down in Indiana. I think his name was Mike...
> 
> :laughing:


If it paid the right money I think I would do it.


----------



## OldSchool

U666A said:


> Go figure, I was in the local Home dé Pot this very afternoon and they were running the cert course. It was being given by some guy who runs a one man shop somewhere down in Indiana. I think his name was Mike...
> 
> :laughing:


I know where you are going on saturady ... about time you get certified


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

Tommy plumber said:


> It's sort of a running joke around here. Old School's logo (under his name) says 'sharkbite certified'. It is pure sarcasm when we speak of being sharkbite certified. Hence my response post to him, "Yeah purchase the product and open the package and poof! instant certification"........:laughing:


The day I log in to see "Sharkbite training" as a professional topic here, is the day I delete my membership, it had to be a joke.

For those who know me, back in the day when this was just the "plumbing" section of contractortalk, I had a history of spitfests with hacks, I was among the first half dozen or so to join this site.

(I actually think Nathan opened this site just to get me the hell away from the handyman/hacks over there...it was ugly at times)


I HATE sharkbites for the sole fact that we all know these things are all the rage with homeowners and hack/handymen who are doing unlicensed work

That said, I prefer to look at this topic realistically, I cannot deny there is a use for them.

About ten years ago, a friend told me he had soldered a Sh-valve replacement inside a tight space after saturating the inside with a sprayer (water), waited for the smoke to clear and went home.

There was a fire several hours later, the homeowner had to rip the wall out, it had smoldered for hours before igniting, luckily it was put out before the FD arrived.

Sharkbites have limitations....I DO NOT trust them inside a wall or enclosure that's inaccessible, however, I'll be first to own using them in a 100+ year old home when working inside a wall with old paper fiber insulation & dry timber that can go up like dry pine needles.

Most of you know the feeling when the soldering's done, waiting and smelling, hoping the smoke billowing out is just residual from the soldering.

I still get the creeps as I drive home, every time, that's probably because it's different when it's your own liability vs working for someone else.

I will not install them unless soldering is a hazard and I cannot fit a wrench for compression or a tool for pex into the space.

I will NEVER install them if they're not accessible for repair.

I will NEVER use them in an application where the pipes could be subject to movement or shock - if the coupled pipes move out of parallel, the connection diameter ovals, the O-ring becomes inconcentric and the seal leaks.

At a cost of $7 for a 1/2" coupling, I'd be nuts to use them regularly when I could solder instead.

To those who hate the idea that a push-fit O-ring fitting makes it easier for hacks to slip through the cracks, I agree, BUT, there is a good thing 'bout hacks.

All those DIY/"Flip that home" hacks from 2003-2007 that slapped walls over the pipes instead of doing it right are now keeping me busy, repairing the mess for the new homeowners, or banks that own them.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

Welcome back Grumpy! Ck your PM box


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> Welcome back Grumpy! Ck your PM box


Uh-oh, I think we're da old guys now, we gotta be grumpy and chastizing to da newbies, ya know, the time honored tradition thing.

Just let me know if ya need some grump lessons...K?


----------



## Tommy plumber

Joeypipes 23 said:


> So there's no "cleaning of the fitting" necessary I assume


 






Correct. The fitting does not need to be cleaned. But, the copper pipe needs to be de-burred outside and reamed inside. If you don't de-burr the outside of the copper, there is the risk of scoring the o-ring. Then the fitting will leak. I tell you because you're a plumber, but don't tell the handymen......:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool

Tommy plumber said:


> Correct. The fitting does not need to be cleaned. But, the copper pipe needs to be de-burred outside and reamed inside. If you don't de-burr the outside of the copper, there is the risk of scoring the o-ring. Then the fitting will leak. I tell you because you're a plumber, but don't tell the handymen......:laughing:


Sounds like you went to the training coarse


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

Actually, you do need to hit it with a torch after installation to seal the O-ring...but shhhhh, let's not tell the handymen/hacks.


----------



## Widdershins

GrumpyPlumber said:


> Actually, you do need to hit it with a torch after installation to seal the O-ring...but shhhhh, let's not tell the handymen/hacks.


I'd forgotten that your nose does that weird glowie thing.:laughing:

Welcome back -- Good to see you again.:yes:


----------



## MTDUNN

Just pulled one out of the ground. Landscaper tapped into copper main for the sprinkler system. I pulled out 3/4 "SB tee replaced it with copper tee brazed. Customer called me wondering why her water bill was higher than usual.


----------



## Catlin987987

MTDUNN said:


> Just pulled one out of the ground. Landscaper tapped into copper main for the sprinkler system. I pulled out 3/4 "SB tee replaced it with copper tee brazed. Customer called me wondering why her water bill was higher than usual.


Was the SB leaking?


----------



## pilot light

89plumbum said:


> Guilty! ^^^
> 
> You know, in the 7/9 years they have been around. I've personally only seen one fail. It was a repair on a 1/2 cpr pipe behind a wh with the temp set at 140 deg. It didn't blow apart, just started leaking.


 I saw one where somebody soldered to close to it and bake the push in removal part and o-ring never seen one leak yet otherwise. Removed and soldered in a c and c coupling.


----------



## TallCoolOne

I have used sharkbites on 3/4" T&P Lines on water heaters. In the city I live in we are not allowed to use CPVC if the T&P comes out the top cuz the inspector thinks the heat could melt the PCVC.

So I run a 18" 3/4" cooper out of the T&P, and a 90 and then a 6" cooper and sharkbite onto CPVC from Cooper.

Only time i have used a sharkbite


----------



## Qball415

TallCoolOne said:


> I have used sharkbites on 3/4" T&P Lines on water heaters. In the city I live in we are not allowed to use CPVC if the T&P comes out the top cuz the inspector thinks the heat could melt the PCVC.
> 
> So I run a 18" 3/4" cooper out of the T&P, and a 90 and then a 6" cooper and sharkbite onto CPVC from Cooper.
> 
> Only time i have used a sharkbite


Would it be cheaper finishing the run in copper, considering the price per foot of copper to the price on a Sharkbite part.


----------



## TallCoolOne

Qball415 said:


> Would it be cheaper finishing the run in copper, considering the price per foot of copper to the price on a Sharkbite part.


 
These are replacements heaters with existing CPVC.

In my neck of the woods licensed plumbers can't do new constructions, cuz the Illegal Aliens are doing this with a Master signing off on thier work.


----------



## U666A

U666A said:


> Go figure, I was in the local Home dé Pot this very afternoon and they were running the cert course. It was being given by some guy who runs a one man shop somewhere down in Indiana. I think his name was Mike...
> 
> :laughing:


Bump, there you have it Mr. Shins.

Sorry John, this shall go no further.


----------



## Widdershins

U666A said:


> Bump, there you have it Mr. Shins.
> 
> Sorry John, this shall go no further.


I wouldn't drop it until you and I got an apology from that RealCraftMan feller.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

U666A said:


> Go figure, I was in the local Home dé Pot this very afternoon and they were running the cert course. It was being given by some guy who runs a one man shop somewhere down in Indiana. I think his name was Mike...
> 
> :laughing:


I think I have seen that pic before.


----------



## Widdershins

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I think I have seen that pic before.


Thief!!!


----------



## Redwood

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I think I have seen that pic before.


Was it on your I-Phone somehow...

Some serious shiot going down here....:laughing:


----------



## MTDUNN

Catlin987987 said:


> Was the SB leaking?


Yep soft L not completely round. Sprayed like a HJ nozzle


----------



## socalplmr1

OldSchool said:


> Supply house got confirmation today that certification is required for purchase and install ........I guess that DIY's are messing things up with those sharkbites......


 
Not in California...
certification for a shark bite is a joke


----------



## OldSchool

socalplmr1 said:


> Not in California...
> certification for a shark bite is a joke


Actually the idea came from California ..... To certify all sharkbite users

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## socalplmr1

OldSchool said:


> Actually the idea came from California ..... To certify all sharkbite users
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


That figures...never heard of it from any suppliers here though...only in California would someone come up with a certification for shark bites....lol


----------



## DesertOkie

socalplmr1 said:


> That figures...never heard of it from any suppliers here though...only in California would someone come up with a certification for shark bites....lol



You might want to look into it, I heard the fines will be huge. You know how California is.


----------



## socalplmr1

DesertOkie said:


> You might want to look into it, I heard the fines will be huge. You know how California is.


I probably will....Hirsh...Express and Fergusons....know nothing of it...but worth checking into further...
on the other hand....I don't really use them that much


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

socalplmr1 said:


> I probably will....Hirsh...Express and Fergusons....know nothing of it...but worth checking into further...
> on the other hand....I don't really use them that much


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Please tell us you didnt really ask them !!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Widdershins

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Please tell us you didnt really ask them !!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie

This thread is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## pilot light

The sharkbite according to the certification program can also be buried underground. Check your local codes before installing of course. Best thing i saw at the course! Sharkbite unions!:laughing:


----------



## hanksplumbing

OldSchool said:


> Just heard that you will have to be certified in order to buy or install Shark Bite Fittings.
> 
> 
> Anybody here SharkBite Certified Already


no shark bite course here in bc , wish there was ( or just read the instructions ) , plastic insert needs to be removed when used on copper , seen 4 failures in the past 7 years all do to poor plumbing procedures , pipe cut on angle scored the pipe fitting leaked , didn't use depth gauge fitting not inserted all the way x 2 , used on poly b before the new approved one was available , they do serve a purpose , had someone repipe apartment building , when he figured out the cost to solder each fitting and did a comparison of cost of fitting to labour per solder joint , more work could get done faster , more money in his pocket .


----------



## pilot light

hanksplumbing said:


> no shark bite course here in bc , wish there was ( or just read the instructions ) , plastic insert needs to be removed when used on copper , seen 4 failures in the past 7 years all do to poor plumbing procedures , pipe cut on angle scored the pipe fitting leaked , didn't use depth gauge fitting not inserted all the way x 2 , used on poly b before the new approved one was available , they do serve a purpose , had someone repipe apartment building , when he figured out the cost to solder each fitting and did a comparison of cost of fitting to labour per solder joint , more work could get done faster , more money in his pocket .


 Yes the sharkbite can be lethal !:yes:


----------



## hanksplumbing

pilot light said:


> Yes the sharkbite can be lethal !:yes:


yes the hammer heads are pretty deadly !!!! can't stop laughing


----------



## pilot light

hanksplumbing said:


> yes the hammer heads are pretty deadly !!!! can't stop laughing


Is that a sharkbite tee? :laughing:


----------



## gilbertjeffrey

Sharkbite.... Just a fancy pro-press fitting if you ask me...


----------



## pilot light

It sure is ???


----------



## TallCoolOne

OldSchool said:


> Just heard that you will have to be certified in order to buy or install Shark Bite Fittings.
> 
> 
> Anybody here SharkBite Certified Already


Each time I walk into a supply house in the Dallas Area, I say this out loud. 

Pure Greatenss of a post.....


----------



## OldSchool

Bump 

So who got certified for the new 2" sharkbite fittings ... You got till march to be trained


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I did I did I did I did I did !!!! NOT!!!! That's sad to have a 2" sharkbite !!! You know that's commercial work to. Some maintanence man is sleeping good after installing one today!! I wouldn't sleep a wink !!!


----------



## Catlin987987

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I did I did I did I did I did !!!! NOT!!!! That's sad to have a 2" sharkbite !!! You know that's commercial work to. Some maintanence man is sleeping good after installing one today!! I wouldn't sleep a wink !!!


Because its magic?:laughing:


----------

